# Putting Starwood owner's faces with names!



## GrayFal

Sorry, no swing!......but sunset at Pincchos' Bar and Grill, Aruba  (Pat & Tom)









DeniseM said:


> Pat - feel free to edit you picture caption - the "swinging" label might be "misleading" in this thread :rofl:


Hmmmmmmmm..........

HERE is the swinger - DH Tom on the Jolly Pirate, Aruba....






And me and DD on the beach in front of the fisherman's dock near MooMba and the Marriott.


----------



## DeniseM

*Putting Starwood owner's faces with names*

The great picture of Pat (GrayFal) and her husband gave me an idea.  We'd sure love to see you and yours, so if you want to, please post a picture of youself and your significant other(s) here.

If you don't know how to do it, just email your picture to me as an attachment at dbmmayer@aol.com and I will post it for you.

If you posted more than one photo, I have regrouped them to keep your photos and captions together.  You can add photos yourself by clicking *edit* in you first post to this thread, and adding another caption/photo.

Be sure you *resiz*e your photo if needed - if you send my your photo, I will check the sizing and resize if needed.

Suggested size:

Horizontal Pictures - 600 width

Vertical Pictures - 450 width

How to upload your own picture - instructions.


----------



## Cathyb

I think ours is already on -- (we are not the elephants)


----------



## DeniseM

Hi CathyB - Can you post a bigger one?


----------



## SDKath

You too Denise...


----------



## DeniseM

Rod and Denise on Maui!  (Yes, he is tall and I am short!  )


----------



## tomandrobin

Me and my family at Atlantis - June 2007






I am on the left, Robin is next to me.


----------



## DeniseM

Tom, that is a gorgeous picture!  Are you sure you didn't just scan a postcard?   
Are you and Robin in the back row on the right in the photo?


----------



## GrayFal

LOL, okay....this is a nice idea!

TomandRobin - that is one good looking Family...which one(s) are you????

And yes Denise, Tall and Not So Tall


----------



## DeniseM

Pat - feel free to edit you picture caption - the "swinging" label might be "misleading" in this thread :rofl:


----------



## tomandrobin

Edited my post. I am on the left and Robin is next to me. We are all going again this June, except for my niece will not be there, and our oldest will make the trip.


----------



## DeniseM

*SDKath*

Here are Katherine & her DH, Greg, on a Princess Cruise during the holidays a couple years ago.


----------



## DeniseM

Ok - 155 views and 6 lousy pictures?  (Actually 6 excellent pictures! )

People...we can do better than that!

You don't have to know how to do anything - just send me your picture as an attachment to an email and I'll post it for you - dbmmayer@aol.com.  If you want a caption (at least first names and location are nice) send that as well.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Here's me with my dd Katlyn... I'm 5'8" if that helps  






Here's one with my entire family...  It is me, dh: John and my two dds.  We are in France at the top of Eza Village in Villefranche...  If you look closely you can see the Disney cruise ship to the right of photo in the background.


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks for posting - beautiful picture - I think you have a "mini-me" there!


----------



## DeniseM

*Gypsie and family*

Here is a picture of myself, (Roberta) my husband Orlando and my son Dito on our trip to Kauai last February (2007).


----------



## tracie15436

Here's a pic of me while on our California roadtrip last week...this is my first picture post so I'm not sure if it'll come out good or not.  

We used our points for hotel stays in Sheratons.


----------



## cindi

*Chuck & Cindi*







Hiking above Jenny Lake in Jackson Hole


----------



## DeniseM

*LisaRex*

Lisa and Tim - We had just taken a sunset catamaran ride on the Kiele V in Maui.


----------



## DeniseM

*DavidnRobin*

David and Robin - Feast at LeLe (Maui 2007) - Lanai Sunset






DavidnRobin on the Trilogy to Lanai (day after wedding)




tomandrobin - thanks for the method - DavidnRobin

PS - Changed photo as to stay on topic


----------



## DeniseM

*Rocky*

Rocky + family in Belize in 2007.


----------



## Catazog

*Dee Dee and Frank*

Here we are at the Feast at Lele -- Dee Dee (Catazog) and husband Frank. Husband is tall, I am average. Looks like you have to click on the image to make it bigger.


----------



## saluki

Here is me, my wife & children at Waimea Canyon (Kauai) last summer.


----------



## grgs

Attached is a picture of my husband, my daughters, and me in Maui in 2006.

Glorian


----------



## jerseygirl

*Jerseyfamily cannot figure out how to make these smaller. *  

*Jerseygirl driving golf cart in Key West:*






*Jerseydaughter at dinner on cruise:*


----------



## GrayFal

jerseygirl said:


> *Jerseyfamily cannot figure out how to make these smaller. *
> 
> *Jerseygirl driving golf cart in Key West:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jerseydaughter at dinner on cruise:*


You mean that ISN'T you in your avatar Uma?????


----------



## SDKath

GrayFal said:


> You mean that ISN'T you in your avatar Uma?????



That's just what I was gonna say!  :ignore:   K


----------



## GrayFal

SDKath said:


> That's just what I was gonna say!  :ignore:   K


Maybe moving to Idaho has changed her 'citygirl' look :rofl:  ????


----------



## DeniseM

*Carolyn*

"Carolyn" from Indiana and husband Tom at sunset in Turks and Caicos


----------



## jerseygirl

GrayFal said:


> Maybe moving to Idaho has changed her 'citygirl' look :rofl:  ????




Yeah ... Idaho can be very calming.  Changed my avatar to be more in keeping with my current residence.  Fargo is in Idaho, right?  :rofl:


----------



## LisaRex

My gosh, we're a good looking bunch!

 

Thanks for posting these pictures.  It's enjoyable not only to see everyone's faces, but to see the fabulous places you've gone.


----------



## tomandrobin

To post full size pictures, you need to post the pictures on a website like photobucket and then use the links to post in your reply.

*
*Be sure your resize your picture if needed - For horizontal pictures a width of 600 is good (and what I've been using) and for vertical pictures a width of about 450 is good. Otherwise the whole picture may not "fit."- Send me your picture if you need help resizing and I can do both. - Thanks DeniseM*

.


----------



## DeniseM

*Nicole D.*

Nicole D. and DH, Markal in Florianopolis, Brazil December 2005.


----------



## DeniseM

*sjuhawk*

This is me, (Vipul) wife, (Sita) and daughter during a recent trip to China, Macau, and Hongkong.


----------



## DeniseM

If you submitted more than one photo - I am going to group them.
Thanks!
D


----------



## stevens397

Still trying to figure out how to post the picture


----------



## ciscogizmo1

stevens397 said:


> Still trying to figure out how to post the picture



If you take digital pictures and can down load it to your computer then, you need to upload the picture in something like photobucket (which is free).  From there, you can upload it to here.  You just need to click the link in photobucket that allows you to share the picture then, copy the link to here.  To copy it into the message you can click on the icon that has a mountain it.  There are 3 when you try to post a message just click the 1st one and then, copy the link to it.  Hit submit reply and the picture will post.

Or send it to DeniseM and she'll post it for you...


----------



## DeniseM

stevens397 said:


> Still trying to figure out how to post the picture




Resize your pic so it's no more than 600 wide for a horizontal pic or 450 wide for a vertical pic.

Go to www.photobucket.com and open a free acct.

Upload your picture and save it:
1. click on *My Album* tab
2. click *browse*
3. choose photo stored on your computer
4. click *open*
5. click *upload*
6. click *save and continue*

You will see your picture in you photobucket "album."  Under the picture there will be several url options. 

Click on *IMG Code* and the link will automatically be copied.

Then go to the TUG thread, add a post, type in your caption, and then paste the IMG Code.

You can click preview, before actually posting, to see if it looks the way you want.

**If you want to post additional pictures, please add them to the post with your first picture, by using the edit button.*

(ciscogizmo1 - I moved your 2nd picture for you - thanks!)


----------



## pointsjunkie

i at sdo and have had the flu,just got out of bed and these pics made me happy!!!! thanks guys.


----------



## Denise L

*Denise L*

DH, kids, & me:


----------



## GrayFal

pointsjunkie said:


> i at sdo and have had the flu,just got out of bed and these pics made me happy!!!! thanks guys.



Sooooooo, LI Gal - where's your picture?????
Don't let the flu stop you :hysterical: 

KIDDING - Feel better soon......

edit - Denise L - LOVE the picture....u sure look as if u r having FUN!!!


----------



## arlene22

Arlene and Craig







Arlene and DD12 and DD6

(Jerseygirl, I think you may be my doppleganger!-- and I'm a jersey girl, too!)


----------



## Denise L

GrayFal said:


> edit - Denise L - LOVE the picture....u sure look as if u r having FUN!!!



Yes, we are having fun, though that picture was taken before a piece of sand scratched the whites of my eye (think of the vampir-ish look now), and before my son got sick with a fever  , which means I get to stay inside most of today, wah.


----------



## DavidnRobin

btw - this was a great idea - I really like being able to put faces to the TUG monikers that I have been conversing with for all these years.  What a diverse group we have... and this is reflected in the fantastic core group of SVO Tuggers.  I hope others will post their photos...


----------



## jerseygirl

arlene22 said:


> [(Jerseygirl, I think you may be my doppleganger!-- and I'm a jersey girl, too!)



Arlene -- Actually, I'm Ohiogirl now.  Was Texasgirl last year ... lots of "reorgs" at my company lately!  As long as they keep transferring me to states with a lower cost of living, it's all good!  

Jerseydaughter, on the other hand, is not a happy camper regarding the multiple moves.  She hasn't even seen the Ohio house yet!  Last week, she was in Cancun for spring break, but I could only get six nights for her with my HGVC (got shut out for Good Friday weekend).  So she HAD to spend the long weekend in New Jersey (insert drama here).  In order to see her, I had to go to NJ too ... so I can't fully escape the place!  Had a great time though ... Had a "Hudson River Front" view (!) at the Hyatt in Jersey City ... found myself longing for the old excitement of being so close to Manhattan (we were in Hoboken for many years).


----------



## LisaRex

I'm Ohiogirl, too.  Which part of the state are you in?  I'm in a suburb north of Cincinnati.


----------



## jerseygirl

I'm in Cleveland (work downtown).  Everyone I meet is either a loyal "eastsider" or a loyal "westsider."  They had me so confused that I just went with a south suburb (no such thing as a northern suburb here!).  I can't wait for spring -- my drive to work is right through the national park -- hoping it's as beautiful as I think it's going to be.  Very peaceful (at least until I hit the highway).  After so many years in Hoboken, it's kind of fun owning a car and driving again -- I'm like a 16-year old!

I really like Cincinnati -- and I seem to recall that it's not as chilly down there (I went to college nearby).


----------



## DeniseM

Stevens397 - Helen and Steve at Marriott Marbella


----------



## DeniseM

*mepiccolo*

Here's a picture of me (Maria) my DH Keith, and sons Giovanni and Giancarlo, in Maui on our lanai at WKORV in May 2007.


----------



## DeniseM

There are still a LOT of regulars who haven't posted their picture.  

If you don't know how, just send your digital photo to me as attachment, with the caption in your email - dbmmayer@aol.com


----------



## tomandrobin

I guess they are all shy!


----------



## GrayFal

tomandrobin said:


> I guess they are all shy!


Or undercover    :ignore:


----------



## barndweller

Here's Mr & Mrs Barn and DearMom on the way to Victoria last summer.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Sorry I have no clue why yours won't work.  Can you post links from that site? Some sites don't allow posting.


----------



## DeniseM

barndweller said:


> Here's Mr & Mrs Barn and DearMom on the way to Victoria last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, what am I doing wrong? I can't seem to get the photo to imbed.



I don't know either, but you can upload it to photobucket or email it to me and I can post it for you.


----------



## DeniseM

*Transit*

Frank and Stacy at the Mesa Grill, Atlantis.






Little Transit .......Lucas..........I can't go on the slides at Atlantis because I broke my arm on a skateboard.


----------



## DeniseM

*Pedro*

Pedro, Martha, Marie, and Caroline on top of Haleakala (June 2007.)


----------



## DeniseM

*Darwin*

Family picture on Maui, January 2007 - Elaine, Calista, Katelyn, Anna & Isaiah.  I’m behind the camera so it doesn’t break.


----------



## califgal

This is a great idea, its fun to put faces to all of the personalities!


----------



## GrayFal

barndweller said:


> Here's Mr & Mrs Barn and DearMom on the way to Victoria last summer.


Barndweller Julie


----------



## Grandmama

Dianne & Wayne - private dinner for 35th anniversary at the Princeville


----------



## Grandmama

Oh dear, our picture came out so big..........yikes!  

But, I would highly recommend the private sunset dinner at the Princeville for a very special occasion.

Dianne


----------



## DeniseM

Dianne - I am going to resize it for you.

Thanks for posting your picture!  BTW - Your user name does not do you justice - you aren't looking very "grandmotherly," in that shot!  I hope I look like you when I'm a grandma!


----------



## arlene22

DeniseM said:


> Dianne - I am going to resize it for you.
> 
> Thanks for posting your picture!  BTW - Your screen name does not do you justice - you aren't looking very "grandmotherly," in that shot!  I hope I look like you when I'm a grandma!




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Grandmama said:


> Oh dear, our picture came out so big..........yikes!
> 
> But, I would highly recommend the private sunset dinner at the Princeville for a very special occasion.
> 
> Dianne



Dianne (Grandmama) - did you get a better chance to see WPORV?  I am anxious to hear about it form those first staying there in a few months.

btw, Robin is also a grandmama - twice over.


----------



## barndweller

To Pat & Denise,thanks for the help with the photos, ladies. Mine is not all that great but is the most recent that includes my resident photographer. It has been greatly altered by the downloading process since we are actually much younger and much better looking in person. 

It is a lot of fun to "see" everyone!


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> btw, Robin is also a grandmama - twice over.



NO WAY!     And here I was thinking what a cradle robber you were!


----------



## Grandmama

Oh, you are all so sweet!  Thank you.  I am feeling "old" today after being home for a week with a sick granddaughter; her 2 week old sister can't be around her so she is with Grammie and Papa!  That new little one makes 3 granddaughters for us!  One of the best things about owning our timeshares is that we can afford to bring the whole family on vacations; unlike so many of our friends. 

Thank you Denise for resizing my photo.  I was lucky to get it posted!

I love seeing everyone.

Dianne


----------



## Troopers

It's been a while since my last visit here.  This is a great idea.

Here's a pic of my daughter and I at WKORV last month.






Here's another pic of my daughter...she's the primary reason why we bought a TS (at WKORV).


----------



## SDKath

Adorable pictures!  Your daughter looks soooo happy to be there.  So do you!   

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM

*CalifGal*

Here are our pics from Harborside last summer - Califgal w/Califhusband, and Califkids.


----------



## Grandmama

*Princeville*



DavidnRobin said:


> Dianne (Grandmama) - did you get a better chance to see WPORV?  I am anxious to hear about it form those first staying there in a few months.
> 
> btw, Robin is also a grandmama - twice over.



We were there in January; I wrote about it while we were there.  At that time we were only allowed to go to the observation tower and look out.  We couldn't see much except the layout of the buildings.  We could not see the water from there as the observation place is located toward the street side of the resort.  The location is beautiful.  We didn't think the distance to the Princeville Hotel was a big deal.  We did walk down the path, which is along side the resort to Amini Beach below.  It wasn't a real long walk, but steep.  I couldn't imagine lugging stuff down there to spend the day!  Hopefully they will improve the path as it was pretty rugged.  I guess you could drive; we did that, too.  It is a longer drive than you might think.  I am anxious to hear comments from the first occupants, too.

Dianne


----------



## azsunluvr

The whole family: me (Kepi), Steve, our son on the left, both daughters and their husbands. If you look closely, you can see the bump of my grandson in DD's belly.






Here's the fam in Hawaii.


----------



## califgal

Wow! you 2 look WAY too young to have married children and a grandchild to boot!


----------



## DeniseM

Bumping....

Where is YOUR picture?  Yeah, YOU!


----------



## TheUnitrep

*Cabo San Lucas (Mar 23-30, 2008)*





*Our Wonderful Children*





*The entire family along the Marina in Cabo San Lucas*

********************************************

Thanks Denise for posting instructions on how to import photos via Photobucket!

Jerry


----------



## Denise L

Great photos, Jerry :whoopie: !  Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## DeniseM

*Westin5Star*

Westin5Star and family - Hawaii and Atlantis.


----------



## DeniseM

*Nanc65093*

This is Nancy (Nanc65093) and Kelly, at Discovery Cove while staying at Vistana Villages.  We are WKORV bound on 4/26 and would love to meet other Tuggers while there.


----------



## mepiccolo

What a good-looking group we've been "speaking" to all this time.  Thanks all for putting faces to your names.


----------



## clsmit

*clsmit and family*

clsmit (Carol), DH, DD, and DS at a wedding Jan 08


----------



## DeniseM

*CapJac and Family*


----------



## hopetotimeshare

*Waiting for my upcoming trip....*

I would LOVE to post a family picture!  We are leaving next week and when we return we'll have tons of new pics from the gulf coast & Orlando...hope this thread doesn't get buried and I forget to post...


----------



## DavidnRobin

and the chant grows and grows...
*nodge! nodge! nodge!*


----------



## Fletcher921

This is our family two years ago while on Maui:






and then last month in Holland...


----------



## DeniseM

> This is our family two years ago while on Maui:



Great pictures, Babs!




hopetotimeshare said:


> I would LOVE to post a family picture!  We are leaving next week and when we return we'll have tons of new pics from the gulf coast & Orlando...hope this thread doesn't get buried and I forget to post...



There is a link to it in the Owner Resources Sticky (which is becoming an encyclopedia!)


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> and the chant grows and grows...
> *nodge! nodge! nodge!*



I could just ban him from TUG until he sends me a picture!   Or I could find a picture on the internet that  I think looks like him, based on personality and posts....yeah....I like that!


*Here we go - Nodge in all his glory!* 






*Nodge - This would be a great avatar for you!!!!*


----------



## nodge

DavidnRobin said:


> and the chant grows and grows...
> *nodge! nodge! nodge!*



Now normally I'd post a picture and all, but if I did, I figure our good friends at SVO would put together some sort of "most wanted" poster, and I'd be doomed to a lifetime of dumpster views and bad service (that is assuming of course, that I'm not already there).  To get off the "most wanted" list, I'd end up having to change my level of SVO reporting a bit to be considerably more of an SVO kiss-up.

Plus, I'm shy . . .:rofl:, but our beagle would be more than happy to pose for (or at least chew on) the camera.

Your choice.

-nodge

Regarding my proposed new avatar, I agree that between SVO and me, one of us is the devil.  I just dispute which one of us deserves it.  

(If I post a picture, I'd have to change this to read . . . "I love SVO.  I'm going to buy even more developer purchases from SVO.  I hope they build even more resorts, especially in cheaper third world countries, but still charge full price so that I can buy there too! . . . and I'm going to finance them all through SVO.  I also love combo convection oven/microwaves, and queen sized beds!   Cozy."  Boy, that won't get old.)


----------



## Ken555

While normally just as shy as Nodge (but for different reasons - those SVN folk don't scare me!) I'll join the ranks of those brave souls who donated their image to the common good... 

Maui in Fall 07:


----------



## nodge

Ken555 said:


> those SVN folk don't scare me!



Really? 

Before Starwood, these folks were sleazy, but harmless.  With Starwood's help and our money, they are now also very wealthy, which gives them power.  

Sleazy people with power are very scary, especially to those who stand up to (or at least point out) their self-serving antics and seek to hold them accountable.  

I’m not backing down here.  I’m just not going to open my family and myself up to personal inspection and ridicule by such people.  SVO Management has done nothing to earn or deserve it.

Now if we all go scuba diving and can get our pictures taken with full gear on . . . that's another story.

-nodge


----------



## Ken555

nodge said:


> Really?



Yup. But your point is fully understood. The people behind SVN wouldn't be on my short list for...anything. Then again, I think I can say that about almost any of those who develop real estate of almost any kind...


----------



## saluki

Nodge-

How about one of those 60 Minutes-style silhouetted shots? Or maybe something in a CIA-type disguise? You gotta give us something!


< nodge!...nodge!...nodge!>


----------



## califgal

You can always disguise yourself with those plastic glass and funny nose!


----------



## lprstn

Wow great pictures everyone.  Here we are in Pompano Beach, FL 2004


----------



## GrayFal

lprstn said:


> Here we are @ Pompano on the Beach 2004


It is nice to put a face - or should I say - a FEW faces - to a name.


----------



## taffy19

What a great idea this is.  Denise L, I found your picture of you and your family.  We just posted about it here.

Grayfal, Pat, why don't you start a similar thread for the Marriott owners too?  It would be fun to put faces to their user names too.


----------



## clsmit

So has anyone seen nodge's friend to take its picture? Or is the friend still packing the one small suitcase to go to Harborside with the lovely view of the loading dock?


----------



## DeniseM

That's right, I will NEVER leave you alone, until you send us a picture - K?  

dbmmayer@aol.com

You know who you are!


----------



## GrayFal

iconnections said:


> What a great idea this is.  Denise L, I found your picture of you and your family.  We just posted about it here.
> 
> Grayfal, Pat, why don't you start a similar thread for the Marriott owners too?  It would be fun to put faces to their user names too.


LOL, because I didn't REALLY start this thread, Denise M 'stole' my pictures from another thread and started it - and we don't want to make out TUG mom MAD :ignore:

Besides, the Marriott Owners can't possibly be as good looking as this group


----------



## GrayFal

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Here's one with my entire family...  It is me, dh: John and my two dds.  We are in France at the top of Eza Village in Villefranche...  [
> B]If you look closely you can see the Disney cruise ship to the right of photo in the background[/B].



*Couldn't resist.....
Disney Magic In Gibralter*


----------



## hopetotimeshare

*As Promised!*



hopetotimeshare said:


> I would LOVE to post a family picture!  We are leaving next week and when we return we'll have tons of new pics from the gulf coast & Orlando...hope this thread doesn't get buried and I forget to post...



As promised, here is a photo of the Bannister family from our recent trip!  The Gulf Coast beaches were breathtaking and Disney was great as always!







Don, Jacki, Kyle, Madison & Nora on Captiva


----------



## TUGBrian

what a fantastic thread!


----------



## ciscogizmo1

GrayFal said:


> *Couldn't resist.....
> Disney Magic In Gibralter*




VERY COOL.... I want to do another European Cruise!!!  WAH!!!!


----------



## pointsjunkie

eric,stacy,DH mike,Barbra,miles, our last day at the
Harborside. we had a great time.


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks Barbra!  Great shot!  Are all 3 kids yours or is there a SIL or DIL in there?




*Now how about the rest of you laggers who STILL haven't posted a picture! :annoyed:   

If you need help, just send it to me at dbmmayer@gmail.com.  You can even snail-mail it to me if you need to - just let me know! 

Thanks!*


----------



## pointsjunkie

all 3 are mine. eric is 25, stacy is 23 and miles is 19.


----------



## GrayFal

Bump - I see you Barbra


----------



## tomandrobin

Wanted to update our photo with the 2008 version!


----------



## GrayFal

tomandrobin said:


> Wanted to update our photo with the 2008 version!


Is it me, or are u two getting younger  
Thanks for the update - I will have a picture with that background in September


----------



## tomandrobin

Robin thanks you!

With one kid out and the other two never home anymore, the stress level has dropped 10 fold. Plus, we haven't had a birthday since turning 40!


----------



## clsmit

*Trying this Photobucket Thing*

So that I'm ready for Harborside!! I don't think I'm taking that dress to Harborside, tho...


----------



## madex

*MADEX  with family in Macchu Picchu, Peru.*

Me too!  This was taken August 2007, DH Larry, sons Andy and Mike (will have to post more with our 2 girls and grandson next time)!

Maria


----------



## tomandrobin

madex said:


> Me too!  This was taken August 2007, DH Larry, sons Andy and Mike (will have to post more with our 2 girls and grandson next time)!
> 
> Maria



Grat Picture! 

I have been trying for 7 years to talk my wife into that trip!


----------



## DeniseM

*Sherilah and family*

Sheri & Jerry






Jordon






Sheri and Jerry on Maui in July 2008.


----------



## greg and cynthia

*Greg and Cynthia*

Aloha! We are spending our week in October this year, for our 10-year anniversary.


----------



## tomandrobin

greg and cynthia said:


> Aloha! We are spending our week in October this year, for our 10-year anniversary.
> View attachment 523



Welcome to TUG and the Stawood Forum!!


----------



## loanrngr

*Leaving For Maui On Sunday 9/7/08*

Ron and Jere


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Ron - we met you on the beach at WKORV about 3 years ago in July - right?  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## DeniseM

greg and cynthia said:


> Aloha! We are spending our week in October this year, for our 10-year anniversary.
> View attachment 523



Greg & Cynthia - welcome to TUG!  

Thanks for posting your picture!  I sure hope you will come back and tell us about your trip!


----------



## calgarygary

Waited until our trip to Harborside to post a pic.  Our oldest 2 daughters were not on this trip so this has our youngest - Janine and Heather and of course my wife, Denise.


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks for posting, Gary!


----------



## hvanv0405

Derick & I on our Kaanapali zipline on Derick's 35th b-day (Oct 6th 2007)











April 08 Disneyland trip for my 30th b-day.  Got engaged!






Group shot with our boys and moms.  Took them all to Disneyland with our incentive points for purchasing in Maui.  We're taking them all to Maui in Feb for our 1st stay on the North property.





Most recent pic of Derick & I.  Went to Seattle on Cash & Points two weeks ago.  Because of Gold status Starwood upgraded us to the Presidential suite!! (47th floor, most amazing views of Seattle. Eyelevel with the space needle)


----------



## mitchandjeanette

*Family in Tahoe*


----------



## tomandrobin

mitchandjeanette said:


>



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrayFal

*Okay TomandRobin - here ya go!*

*Me!*  






*and mpizza   (a wanna B Starwood owner!) *






Here is the link to my pictures......
My guest password is: TS4Ms1 
After you log in - click on "SLIDESHOW" in the upper right corner.

Login to Harborside Photobucket.com album


----------



## tomandrobin

Love the pics!!!


----------



## GrayFal

tomandrobin said:


> Love the pics!!!


LOVED the resort!


----------



## billymach4

I have waited patiently for this trip to post in this thread. The moment has arrived!


----------



## tomandrobin

Great picture! Love the location!!


----------



## pointsjunkie

great picture, will be there in 2 weeks. can't wait.


----------



## mitchandjeanette

Just getting this to the top of the message board.  Still a lot of names w/out faces. :deadhorse:


----------



## Denise L

*Can we post updates?*

This is me and the kids with Disney's Beach Club Villas in the background:






And this is the whole family at our post-Thanksgiving family gathering:


----------



## DeniseM

Great pictures, Denise!  What a good looking bunch!


----------



## SDKath

I love the huge smiles Denise!    Glad you had so much fun.

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Denise...  Great family pictures... I totally forgot you were going the same time we were but I'm certain I never saw you guys.  Glad you got to go home.  We missed it very much...


----------



## Denise L

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Denise...  Great family pictures... I totally forgot you were going the same time we were but I'm certain I never saw you guys.  Glad you got to go home.  We missed it very much...



Tina,

I'm surprised that we never saw you  !  Where did you stay?  We miss it already, too. The weather was great and it was the perfect escape from life here in the "real" world.  I doubt we will sell our DVC points now, and in fact, we may end up with more some day.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Denise L said:


> Tina,
> 
> I'm surprised that we never saw you  !  Where did you stay?  We miss it already, too. The weather was great and it was the perfect escape from life here in the "real" world.  I doubt we will sell our DVC points now, and in fact, we may end up with more some day.


  We stayed one night at All Star Movies, 7 nights at the Marriott Grande Vista & 3 nights at the Swan.  We used a trade for Marriott and points for the Swan.  We went to Saratoga Springs to see the BLT models and LOVED them.  We liked the decor of Animal Kingdom better but the BLT models had a great little kitchenette.  Good enough that we'd consider staying in a studio.  So, we are seriously considering adding on here.  We didn't really enjoy our stay off-site.  It was okay but not what we envisioned.  You can definitely say we have been bitten by the Mouse.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Greetings, Fellow TUGgers and SVO owners!  This is me and my better half--all dressed up for our 25th anniversary   We celebrated in beautiful Carmel, California.


----------



## GrayFal

WalnutBaron said:


> Greetings, Fellow TUGgers and SVO owners!  This is me and my better half--all dressed up for our 25th anniversary   We celebrated in beautiful Carmel, California.


You are a handsome couple...congrats on your anniversary and thanks for posting.....  

.....and don't forget to post a picture of you in Hawaii when u visit your home resort.


----------



## stevens397

I'm just depressed that y'all are so friggin young!

Wish I had learned about timeshares in my 30's and 40's rather than my late 50's!


----------



## WalnutBaron

stevens397 said:


> I'm just depressed that y'all are so friggin young!
> 
> Wish I had learned about timeshares in my 30's and 40's rather than my late 50's!



Don't feel too bad...I am 51 and my bride is 55.  We're right in there with ya!


----------



## Transit

Bump. I noticed some new Starwood posters on the board and some guy named  Frits Van Paasschen wants a photo of Nodge  .


----------



## hacker0124

*hacker0124 and wife*





Here we are in Maui renewing our vows...this is in Kaanapali, at the Westin.

This was my firsdt try...apologize for multiple posts!


----------



## hacker0124

*hacker0124 and wife*





Here we are, Mike and Tammy, on our wedding day in Maui.









Here we are zip lining on the most recent trip to Cancun Westin Lagunamar

Thanks for the opportunity to share everyone!


----------



## Denise L

*Just back from Westin Ka'anapali*

So here is our latest family photo:


----------



## tomandrobin

Denise L said:


> So here is our latest family photo



Kids are getting big! Nice picture!


----------



## DavidnRobin

great photo - Robin loves the turtle t-shirt.  It would have been a really precious photo if your son and hubby had the same shirts on also.

RnD will update our photos during our upcoming WSJ stay - except I am getting older and Robin is getting younger.


----------



## DeniseM

Great picture of a beautiful family!


----------



## Denise L

DavidnRobin said:


> great photo - Robin loves the turtle t-shirt.  It would have been a really precious photo if your son and hubby had the same shirts on also.
> 
> RnD will update our photos during our upcoming WSJ stay - except I am getting older and Robin is getting younger.



LOL, Crazy Shirts at the Lahaina Cannery Mall was having a sale and those shirts were 50% off  !  They only had S and M left, and they were Women's shirts, so DD and I lucked out.  I got a great coffee-dyed shirt for half off too!  Crazy Shirts is celebrating its 45th anniversary, so there is a nice promo shirt given away for spending $100 or more.


----------



## pointsjunkie

great pictures and beautiful family. did you guys have a great time, was it the first time in hawaii? someday we will go.


----------



## Denise L

pointsjunkie said:


> great pictures and beautiful family. did you guys have a great time, was it the first time in hawaii? someday we will go.



We did have a great time!  It was my DD's 10th visit, DS's 7th visit, and our 23rd, probably :whoopie: .


----------



## thomasro3

WalnutBaron said:


> Greetings, Fellow TUGgers and SVO owners!  This is me and my better half--all dressed up for our 25th anniversary   We celebrated in beautiful Carmel, California.



Beautiful wife, Sharp looking Tuxedo, Great School (wife class of '96), love Carmel. My little bro just got married at Pebble Beach CC last Nov. 

-Thomas


----------



## heckp

*Our trip to Harborside July 2009*

I'm now a Starwood Owner!

My husband and I




Kayla and Cassandra


----------



## pointsjunkie

great pics. glad you had fun.


----------



## YYJMSP

*Bahamas, summer 2009*

Bump...

Me, my wife, our daughter, and Andy (who got a couple of timeouts for not listening!) at a dolphin encounter in the Bahamas last year...


----------



## DavidnRobin

excellent - good looking family
thanks for the bump
I will post a STJ photo in June


----------



## Nickfromct

*Here I am.*

Since I recently bought at SDO, IO thought I'd post my photo for the rest of the starwood family.


----------



## ekinggill

*ekinggill and wife at the WSJ*











(sorry to bump an old thread, but I just found it)


----------



## ada903

will try to post my own photo, not sure I know what to do that!


----------



## ada903

This is us in Maui - road to Hana, October 2010.

http://img812.imageshack.us/i/dsc07257b.jpg

I tried hard to make it look like photo using instructions on how to post a pic but did not make it...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Update photo of David and Robin - above Ke'e beach, north Kauai - Sept'11
During our stay at WPORV
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=51


----------



## jdds

Since someone bumped it...

I'm the Mrs. (well, soon to be Mrs!)


----------



## GrayFal

*An update of the GrayFal family*

DH and DS first visit to Harborside.


----------



## thinze3

Looks like the Atlantis is the background of choice for Starwood owners - and rightfully so may I add.  Great picture Pat.


----------



## GrayFal

thinze3 said:


> Looks like the Atlantis is the background of choice for Starwood owners - and rightfully so may I add.  Great picture Pat.


What screams STARWOOD more then the Atlantis?  And the pictures that started this thread are 3.5 years old.


----------



## jerseygirl

Hope you're having a blast Pat!!  Headed there shortly -- can't wait!


----------



## GrayFal

jerseygirl said:


> Hope you're having a blast Pat!!  Headed there shortly -- can't wait!


We had cloudy, rainy weather but still had a great time. I know u will, too.


----------



## tomandrobin

jerseygirl said:


> Hope you're having a blast Pat!!  Headed there shortly -- can't wait!



7 more months for me......:annoyed: 

Have a great trip!


----------



## tomandrobin

GrayFal said:


> What screams STARWOOD more then the Atlantis?  And the pictures that started this thread are 3.5 years old.



Is that the truth. 

Take a pic at Atlantis, and everyone knows where you are without even posting a caption.


----------



## GrayFal

tomandrobin said:


> Is that the truth.
> 
> Take a pic at Atlantis, and *everyone knows where you are without even posting a caption.*


That shows you the extent of the media saturation that resort has, especially on the east coast.


----------



## chriskre

Nice picture Pat, I'm jealous.


----------



## heathpack

*Heathpack obtained an SBP*






Hiking Catalina island with Mr. Heathpack Thanksgiving weekend.  I drank too much one evening and attempted to re-enact the death of Natalie Wood.  Nothing was accomplished except hilarity.

H


----------



## YYJMSP

*YYJMSP + family, updated*

Been a while, so here's a picture from last Christmas in Whistler:






The munchkin is almost 50% older than the previous picture...


----------



## hypnotiq

Hypnotiq (Nico) and the future Mrs. Hypnotiq (Katie) @ WKORVN - Sept '12


----------



## GregT

Wow, this is a great thread!

First picture is my three children, now 11 (almost 12), 10 and 7 years old.  I take this same picture at the bridge at MOC every year to mark the growth and progression!!  (sorry for huge size, not sure how to make smaller)








Second picture is DW and me in St. Thomas last year.








Thanks again -- great thread!

Best,

Greg


----------



## tomandrobin

YYJMSP said:


> Been a while, so here's a picture from last Christmas in Whistler:
> 
> The munchkin is almost 50% older than the previous picture...





hypnotiq said:


> Hypnotiq (Nico) and the future Mrs. Hypnotiq (Katie) @ WKORVN - Sept '12





GregT said:


> Wow, this is a great thread and it is terrific having a face for the name!
> 
> First picture is my three children, now 11 (almost 12), 10 and 7 years old.  I take this same picture every year to mark the growth and progression -- with MOC in the background.
> 
> Thanks again -- great thread!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Great pics!!! I do enjoy putting faces with online personalities.


----------



## KACTravels

I was just looking at pictures of our last trip to Maui and thought I would add our picture to this SVO Thread.  We were upgraded to 1st Floor Ocean Front at WKORN on a last minute trip made with a combination of SPG Resort Reward Nights and StarPoints.  It was a great - we even won the $250 scratch off card from our room:whoopie:


----------



## gnipgnop

Denise:  As you instructed in one of your posts to send a picture and you would post it (because I'm too stupid to do it myself) well, I sent one a few days ago.  I'm not writing to rush you but I'm just curious to know if you ever received it.  I have tried to post it but just couldn't move it over to the board.  I even opened a photo bucket account (free) and the photo is just sitting there.  OMG..can you help?


----------



## PamMo

PamMo (center) and family at the One & Only Ocean Club.


----------



## DavidnRobin

gnipgnop said:


> Denise:  As you instructed in one of your posts to send a picture and you would post it (because I'm too stupid to do it myself) well, I sent one a few days ago.  I'm not writing to rush you but I'm just curious to know if you ever received it.  I have tried to post it but just couldn't move it over to the board.  I even opened a photo bucket account (free) and the photo is just sitting there.  OMG..can you help?



If you have the photo in PhotoBucket - there is an IMG link (along with a few other types) associated with the photo (on the right side if using the website) - click on the photo - click on the IMG link - it will automatically copy - and then paste in a TUG post. Simple.

PamMo - what a great looking family.


----------



## DeniseM

gnipgnop said:


> Denise:  As you instructed in one of your posts to send a picture and you would post it (because I'm too stupid to do it myself) well, I sent one a few days ago.  I'm not writing to rush you but I'm just curious to know if you ever received it.  I have tried to post it but just couldn't move it over to the board.  I even opened a photo bucket account (free) and the photo is just sitting there.  OMG..can you help?



I did not receive it - did you send it through TUG?  You can't send attachments with TUG email.  Please click on my blue user name and send me an email, and I will respond via email.


----------



## DeniseM

gnipgnop and Family:


----------



## gnipgnop

Thank you so much Denise for posting our pictures.  We were celebrating our 50th Wedding Anniversary (June, 2011) at WPORV on Kauai and renewed our wedding vowels on the beach at Hanalei Bay.  The group picture is of my whole family having our celebration dinner at the Mediterranean Gourmet Restaurant.  The most recent picture is of Bill and I last year in Maui.  We had a wonderful stay at the WKORV.  Thank you for this thread Denise ~ it is great seeing so many beautiful people.


----------



## spencersmama

gnipgnop said:


> Thank you so much Denise for posting our pictures.  We were celebrating our 50th Wedding Anniversary (June, 2011) at WPORV on Kauai and renewed our wedding vowels on the beach at Hanalei Bay.  The group picture is of my whole family having our celebration dinner at the Mediterranean Gourmet Restaurant.  The most recent picture is of Bill and I last year in Maui.  We had a wonderful stay at the WKORV.  Thank you for this thread Denise ~ it is great seeing so many beautiful people.



gnipgnop- I can't believe you have been married for 52 years this month!  I thought you were in your 50's by looking at the photos!


----------



## gnipgnop

spencersmama:  You are too kind.  Thank you for your compliment.  I owe it all to my mama ~ she was 92 when she died and looked 65.  No kidding!!


----------



## Kay H

I can't believe this but I read TUG every single day and just found this thread this morning.  Don't know how I missed it.  I sooo enjoy the pics.  I'm in Philly for the week babysitting the grands and don't have my computer with me but will try to send Denise a pic from my ipad but can't promise I will be successful.  Will try to send 1 of dh and myself, one of my 3 sons and possibly one of gk.  Wish me luck.  This is such a fun thread.



I just realized why I missed the thread.  I'm not a Starwood owner.  If I'm not charged with tresspassing, I'll send pics any way (hopedfully) and let Denise decide if I'm guilty of tresspassing.


----------



## YYJMSP

*Summer 2014*

Wow, it's been 2 years+ since the last update, and the munchkin is almost the same height as the wife now...  

Stayed at WDW (twice), WRF, WKORV, and visited 11 countries (5 for the first time) since.

Here's some shots of us having very overpriced (80EUR for the 3 of us, luckily free, especially since mine was the only one with something in it!) drinks at the Westin Paris Vendome


----------



## YYJMSP

*Summer 2015*

Another year goes by, did WKORV again, tons of hotel rooms, and added WSJ to the list.


----------



## Ty1on

DeniseM said:


> gnipgnop and Family:



What a beautiful family.  You should be gushingly proud.


----------



## triangulum33

*Chris, Adria, Ray and Katie*






On Trilogy





Easter at Kaanapali





Too much Maui


----------



## lizap

Chris, your children are adorable.


----------



## triangulum33

lizap said:


> Chris, your children are adorable.



Why thank you!
Dont let their sweet faces fool you, though!!!


----------

